# Neocutis Blanche: anyone else have melasma??



## celena (Oct 13, 2009)

It was voted best lightening cream in Allure for 2009, but it is about 105.00!! YIKES! I have faint melasma, "sun spots" "age spots" which came about while I was pregnant, it faded somewhat afterwards, but my dermatologist prescribed "Tri Luma cream, which worked great, but you can't use it if you are trying to become pregnant, which we are, plus it is not good to use it for a long time ( more than 2 weeks) I am outside every day, and sick of wearing sunscreen and hats, but I will do what I need to do. Before popping down 105.00 on this stuff, I thought I'd see if anyone had heard of it or if anyone else has a problem similar to mine!


----------



## celena (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, I am wondering if anyone has any tips on products they have had success with for melasma, or "sun spots" I got darker patches on my forehead and around my eyes during my pregnancy, and whenever I spend time in the sun, they get worse. My dermatologist prescribed Tri-luma cream, but it contains tretoin, which can cause birth defects and I am currently trying to conceive so I don't want to use that anymore. Any suggestions??


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 13, 2009)

It may not take that long for the Tri-luma cream to show its effectiveness. Why not use it until you suspect you are pregnant, which may not occur for some time.

Here is a list of other treatments that might help:

* Chemical peels. The most commonly used acid compounds to remove melasma include trichloroacetic acid, azelaic acid, glycolic acid, lactic acid and various fruit extracts. Stronger peeling agents tend to have a higher effectiveness rate than lighter strength peeling agents. Stronger peeling agents may also carry the risk of side effects such as burning, skin peeling, scarring and even worsening the skin discoloration.

* Skin lightening agents. There are many skin lightening agents on the market and the most commonly used is hydroquinone. Numerous other agents sold in herbal and nutrition stores may work as skin lightening agents as well, however each patient has a unique skin type and reactions to skin lightening agents vary.

* Sunscreens, especially those which are mineral based, such as zinc and titanium.

* Laser skin rejuvenation

These treatments do not necessarily cure the cause of melasma and the effectiveness of each will vary from patient to patient. Even after treatment, skin discoloration may not always disappear completely and each patient may have to try various different treatment options to see a satisfactory result. Some treatments may have to be continually performed to sustain results, such as applying a skin lightening agent on a regular basis, combined with effective sunscreen usage and sun exposure avoidance.

To help prevent melasma from worsening, patients may wear sunscreen which contains a mineral based shield from the sun with an SPF at least 20. Protective clothing and wearing a hat may help to prevent melasma from worsening. Protective facial make-up may also be worn to help even skin tone and block out the sun.

Melasma - Treatment &amp; Removal Information


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 13, 2009)

Are sure you understand the side affects?

I think it is fine to use Tri Luma, until you get pregnant - it won't be a problem while you are trying to conceive. While you are pregnant, don't use it.

Also, you may need to use it for at least 8 weeks to see any results - longer if need be. You'd be lucky to see any difference if you use it for 2 weeks max.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 14, 2009)

They are both on the same subject, so to concentrate answers, i merge the two threads






I say go with what your derm suggested, Tri Luma. Also don't expect the product to work in a short amount of time, regular products take a month to begin to show their effects, so i would go as suggested and use it for 8 weeks minimum.


----------



## Andi (Oct 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are sure you understand the side affects?I think it is fine to use Tri Luma, until you get pregnant - it won't be a problem while you are trying to conceive. While you are pregnant, don't use it.

Also, you may need to use it for at least 8 weeks to see any results - longer if need be. You'd be lucky to see any difference if you use it for 2 weeks max.

true! Actually, as far as I know, doctors arenÂ´t even 100% sure to what extent birth defects may happen when pregnant women use Tretinoin creams. I would use it until youÂ´re actually pregnant, there isnÂ´t much that can compare to the effects of Tri-Luma in the treatment of melasma I believe


----------



## celena (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks so much everyone, I am just going to continue tri-luma, it does work, I just was wondering if I am going to have to use it for the rest of my life because the spots seem to return if I spend any time at all in the sun.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you wear sunscreen ? That's an absolute must when you're using that kind of product (they usually are phototoxic, they attract the sunrays), make sure it also has a high SPF.


----------



## celena (Oct 20, 2009)

I wear sunscreen religiously, my dermatologist told me the same thing about products like tri-luma. The reason I was looking at the Neo-cutis stuff is that it is supposed to actually stop the melanin production that causes the dark spots, whereas Triluma just lightens, but doesn't stop the problem from recurring.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 20, 2009)

When I was pregnant, I developed melasma - mask of pregnancy. It was more on my body than on my face. but within a year of having my son, all the dark areas faded away on their own.

I have heard of other women having had the same experiences as I did.

Since you had the melasma during your last pregnancy, it's likely you will have it again- just my guess.

My advice is to continue with the Triluma until you get pregnant, then go back on it after delivery or after breastfeeding.

Then remain on it until all the melasma has disappeared. Hopefully, this will occur once you have no more pregnancies.


----------

